# Trooper Michael Yuki Hayakaze Killed in Afghanistan- 02 /March/ 2008



## cameron_highlander (2 Mar 2008)

http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20080302/afghan_violence_080302/20080302?hub=TopStories

Just got posted on the CTV site.


----------



## Brett2692 (2 Mar 2008)

My deepest condolences to the family of the fallen Soldier...


----------



## The Bread Guy (2 Mar 2008)

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen....   

Bit more info...

...


----------



## Celticgirl (2 Mar 2008)

R.I.P. Fallen Hero  :cdnsalute:


----------



## beach_bum (2 Mar 2008)

RIP.  Condolances to friends and family of the soldier.


----------



## BernDawg (2 Mar 2008)

RIP soldier.  Prayers and thoughts for the family.


----------



## Rocketryan (2 Mar 2008)

hate this news 

RIP Soldier


----------



## tomahawk6 (2 Mar 2008)




----------



## fire_guy686 (2 Mar 2008)

Rest Easy. Thoughts and Prayers for the family and unit.


----------



## Richie (2 Mar 2008)

My deepest condolences to the family and to the comrades of this soldier. May he Rest In Peace.


----------



## exgunnertdo (2 Mar 2008)

CTV has identified him - Trooper Michael Yuki Hayakaze, of the LDSH(RC).  RIP Tpr.


----------



## Sig_Des (2 Mar 2008)

Once again, the MSM has identified one of our fallen, DESPITE no official identification, and in fact going agaisn't the wishes of the family.

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2586



> The next of kin have been advised but at the request of the family, the name of the soldier is being withheld.



Whoever chose to identify him, imho, can burn in hell.

Regardless, RIP, Soldier.


----------



## 1feral1 (2 Mar 2008)

Another sad day.

WRT the media leaking this one... Shame on them, no respect, its just sensationalism at its worst.

In many ways the media is our real enemy


Wes


----------



## deedster (2 Mar 2008)

Very sad indeed.
Condolences to the family of the fallen soldier & his friends.


----------



## milley (2 Mar 2008)

RIP Soldier.


----------



## DavidAkin (2 Mar 2008)

Beadwindow 7 said:
			
		

> Once again, the MSM has identified one of our fallen, DESPITE no official identification, and in fact going agaisn't the wishes of the family.
> 
> http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2586
> 
> Whoever chose to identify him, imho, can burn in hell.



Before you get all crazy on us MSM types ...  DND has now released the name and a photo of the soldier:

http://www.marketwire.com/mw/release.do?id=827543&k=

As for the time discrepancy, DND likely identified the individual to a CP reporter in Kandahar and we, like most other news organizations, carried the CP story filed from the field.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (2 Mar 2008)

Folks, 
David Akin is reading this thread as I type. Please lets keep the media's part in this for another day at least out of respect for the family.

Thank you,
Bruce


EDIT: Just a second too slow. Thanks David.

My above still stands folks, lets just have a toast to our fallen instead this evening.


----------



## Mike Baker (2 Mar 2008)

RIP Tropper


----------



## 29CARR (2 Mar 2008)

Tpr Hayakaze:
Thank you for your sacrifice and your fine efforts to help the people of Afghanistan and Canada.  My prayers go out to you, your comrades, and your family.


----------



## armoured recce man (2 Mar 2008)

RIP Trooper,
                  another member of the armoured corps who as pay the highest price for us all, thank you to you and your family


----------



## Cloud Cover (2 Mar 2008)

RIP Trooper. Thank you.

You are in a better place now.


----------



## ballz (2 Mar 2008)

RIP


----------



## danchapps (2 Mar 2008)

RIP Tpr Hayakaze, you have served your country well. We will remember you.




David, I lay no blame for the release of his name. I understand that his name was released by DND, and I hope the family doesn't mind too much, it shall allow us to remember and honour him better I think.


----------



## helpup (2 Mar 2008)

RIP Trooper, Torch Caught and carried



Helpup


----------



## medaid (2 Mar 2008)

Stand Easy Trooper

May you Rest In Peace.


----------



## ark (2 Mar 2008)

RIP Soldier


----------



## newr (4 Mar 2008)

My deepest condolences to the family and friends of the fallen trooper

R.I.P


----------



## geo (4 Mar 2008)

Dismount and rest in peace, Trooper.  We'll take it from here

My condolences to the family, friends and comrades of Trooper Michael Yuki Hayakaze

At the going down of the sun,
and in the morn,
we will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## Proud Dad (5 Mar 2008)

God rest your soul Michael
You were a very dear friend to a young Soldier that will never forget you.


----------



## Blackhorse7 (5 Mar 2008)

RIP,   

FGH, if you read this site, for f**k's sake, be careful.  You know who you are.  

Facta Non Verba.


----------



## Wookilar (5 Mar 2008)

RIP Trooper.
Our condolences to the family and Regiment.

Wook and Mrs Wook


----------



## Yrys (15 Mar 2008)

Family, comrades remember fallen soldier's bravery by The Canadian Press , Updated Sat. Mar. 15 2008 3:19 PM ET



> EDMONTON -- Family and friends of a soldier killed in Afghanistan are remembering Trooper Michael Yuki Hayakaze as always having a smile on his face
> and a pair of in-line skates on his feet.
> 
> Hayakaze was killed by a roadside bomb March 2. The 25-year-old, who was brought to Afghanistan after the rest of his regiment to replace a colleague who
> ...




link


----------

